# My Wife Has Some T Shirts Sold



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

She has a few T Shirts sold so she has been busy.







big rockpile


----------



## Dayweaver (May 1, 2008)

I'm curious, where did she sell these? Online? Did she silk screen them herself?


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

big rock pile has not posted in a while , I have no idea why . does anybody know ?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

ticndig said:


> big rock pile has not posted in a while , I have no idea why . does anybody know ?


He comes and goes on this forum, however he has been having some health issues lately.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

thanks . I enjoyed his post and wish him the best .


----------

